# M-JPEG avi conversion - cant get it right?



## KOXAEMOC (Sep 22, 2008)

i have a weird UK digital camera, and would like to upload a video i have on my computer to that digital camera so it play it on the little camera screen. 
well i cant seem to get it right - 

i took a video with the actual camera
here is the media info [from the prgoram 'media info']

General
Complete name : F:\DCIM\100MEDIA\PIC_4432.AVI
Format : AVI
Format/Info : Audio Video Interleave
File size : 1.27 MiB
Duration : 6s 253ms
Overall bit rate : 1 706 Kbps

Video
Format : M-JPEG
Codec ID : MJPG
Duration : 6s 133ms
Bit rate : 1 373 Kbps
Width : 320 pixels
Height : 240 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 4/3
Frame rate : 15.000 fps
Resolution : 24 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.192
Stream size : 1.00 MiB (79%)

Audio
Format : ADPCM
Format profile : U-Law
Codec ID : 7
Codec ID/Info : CCITT U-Law
Duration : 6s 253ms
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 352.8 Kbps
Channel(s) : 1 channel
Sampling rate : 44.1 KHz
Resolution : 8 bits
Stream size : 269 KiB (21%)
Interleave, duration : 66 ms (0.99 video frame)







now i want this video to play on the camera - [ive tried about 6 formats etc and it says file error every time]

this is the media info for the clip i want to be played : 

General
Complete name : G:\Video1\SEND\mashaimedvedi.wmv
Format : Windows Media
File size : 5.22 MiB
Duration : 3mn 6s
Overall bit rate mode : Constant
Overall bit rate : 235 Kbps
Maximum Overall bit rate : 239 Kbps
Encoded date : UTC 2006-06-16 08:36:48.713

Video
Format : WMV2
Codec ID : WMV2
Codec ID/Info : Windows Media Video 8
Description of the codec : Windows Media Video V8
Duration : 3mn 6s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 185 Kbps
Width : 320 pixels
Height : 240 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 4/3
Frame rate : 25.000 fps
Nominal frame rate : 30.000 fps
Resolution : 24 bits
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.096
Language : Russian

Audio
Format : WMA2
Format profile : L2
Codec ID : 161
Codec ID/Info : Windows Media Audio 2
Description of the codec : Windows Media Audio 9 - 40 kbps, 32 kHz, stereo (A/V) 1-pass CBR
Duration : 3mn 6s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 40.0 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 32.0 KHz
Language : Russian





any ideas??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Use *Format Factory* (freeware) to convert the second video to the same format as the first (AVI) with a 320x240 resolution, 15fps and ADPCM audio format, then import the new AVI into the camera.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

A bit late, but a couple of things you might want to make sure besides matching audio and video codecs, resolution, frame rate. Make sure the video bitrate matches, and that audio properties like channels, sampling rate, resolution, bitrate match as well.
Finally one last caveat is to make sure you save in AVI 1.0. Most video encoding software these days will save to AVI 2.0 (OpenDML AVI) if you don't see a choice. If unsure, feed your file into gspot (http://www.headbands.com/gspot) to find out which AVI version the file is. If your output is AVI 2.0, use VirtualDub to convert it to AVI 1.0 this way: open the file, click video, direct stream copy, then file, save old format AVI.


----------



## KOXAEMOC (Sep 22, 2008)

thank you both. the first way didnt work - it converted the file into a very compressed form... my file should be around 39 megabytes
i have no problem with the size, i just want the video on the memory card. ill try the second way however - thanks! anyone else with suggestions would be greatly appreciated =]


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

One last thing I just remembered. You may need to know how the AVI file is interleaved. As you know, AVI means "audio video interleave". That means you have a little bit of audio, then a little bit of video, then a little bit of audio, and so on. If the file wasn't interleaved, you'd have all the video at the start, and all the audio at the end, which is very inefficient (especially on slow media like CD's, since the laser would have to move back and forth all the time). Anyway I don't know how how the digital camera movies are interleaved (if at all) or if there are tools to check for that. I think by default VirtualDub has audio interleaved after every 1 frame (though you can adjust that). The option is in audio, interleaving.


----------

